# Melvin Ely asks to be Traded



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. - Charlotte Bobcats forward Melvin Ely is still smiling and joking with his teammates. He has nothing but good things to say about coach and general manager Bernie Bickerstaff.
> 
> He's probably one of the happiest players ever to have asked to be traded.
> 
> ...


Read the rest.

I say give our 1st round pick to the Bobcats for him.
Maybe throw Sean Marks in the deal as well.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't know the guy, but from a quick look at his stats, why would we want him?

He has never been a top player on any team and his averages are not impressive.

He looks like a wasted lottery pick to me.

I'm not trying to be an ***, just wondering what you know about him that I don't.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dude, no way should we give up a first rder for him. Even a late one. This draft is going to be too deep for that. Even if we do end up trading it later, still not worth it.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I would like to see Ely in a Suns Uniform this season. BTW he will be a UFA. He would be a RentAPlayer type for the Suns Championship Push. And, in order to get him the Suns would need to send about $3.5 Million to the Bobcats, say Marcus Banks ($3.6 Million) or James Jones (2.6 Million and the $1.6 Million Trade Exception) and a 2007 Second Round Pick. 

OR a trade like this might benefit both teams...
*Charlotte Bobcats*
*Incoming Players *
*LATE 2007 First Round Pick*
*Marcus Banks*
Salary: $3,600,000 Years Remaining: 5
PTS: 4.2 REB: 1.0 AST: 1.3 PER: 10.09

*Kurt Thomas*
Salary: $7,821,482 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 5.7 REB: 5.8 AST: 0.5 PER: 12.97

*Phoenix Suns*
*Incoming Players *
*Gerald Wallace*
Salary: $5,525,000 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 13.3 REB: 5.4 AST: 1.7 PER: 14.12

*Melvin Ely*
Salary: $3,303,813 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 2.7 REB: 1.5 AST: 0.5 PER: 7.01

*Brevin Knight*
Salary: $4,400,000 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 11.9 REB: 3.5 AST: 7.3 PER: 15.95


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> I would like to see Ely in a Suns Uniform this season. BTW he will be a UFA. He would be a RentAPlayer type for the Suns Championship Push. And, in order to get him the Suns would need to send about $3.5 Million to the Bobcats, say Marcus Banks ($3.6 Million) or James Jones (2.6 Million and the $1.6 Million Trade Exception) and a 2007 Second Round Pick.
> 
> OR a trade like this might benefit both teams...
> *Charlotte Bobcats*
> ...


Oh my God.......stop puting Kurt in every trade.

We already know the Suns are going to trade their highest
picks for money. I think it would be a good deal to get 
Ely for a first rounder.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd take that trade in a heartbeat, even less than that if it's possible.

However, the Bobcats wouldn't. Brevin Knight is still a tremendous passer and, honestly, is the trigger behind the Bobcats offense. Gerald Wallace is young, talented, athletic, and a terrific defender. Melvin Ely is a Rent-a-Center for the Suns and would pretty much just get a few of Kurt's minutes.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

> Melvin Ely
> Birthdate: 5/2/78
> NBA Position: Power Forward
> College: Fresno St.
> ...


Back in 2002, he was the 12th player selected by LA Clippers and then was traded to Charlotte in 2004, with Eddie House for a PAIR of Second Round picks.

Does he really bring the Value of a First Round pick? Even, a Late Round Pick?
Or does he have much value at all? Remember, he would be a Rent-A-Player for the season. So, it would be great to add depth to the team but at what cost.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> I would like to see Ely in a Suns Uniform this season. BTW he will be a UFA. He would be a RentAPlayer type for the Suns Championship Push. And, in order to get him the Suns would need to send about $3.5 Million to the Bobcats, say Marcus Banks ($3.6 Million) or James Jones (2.6 Million and the $1.6 Million Trade Exception) and a 2007 Second Round Pick.
> 
> OR a trade like this might benefit both teams...
> *Charlotte Bobcats*
> ...


LOL... if CHA would offer that, do it!

..... though it's highly unlikely that CHA would give up Gerald and Brevin for Banks and Thomas.

I wouldn't hold my breath long for this deal... :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He always does those unrealistic trades.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernie held out last year thinking he could get a first round pick when Ely actually had value and didn't get it. He still thinks he's going to get a 1st for him even though Ely's value has plumeted. That's what killed the McInnis deal with the Nets untill we offered Robinson instead



> OR a trade like this might benefit both teams...
> Charlotte Bobcats
> Incoming Players
> LATE 2007 First Round Pick
> ...


I'm not really sure how that benifits both teams but hell no to that deal


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Another trade idea involving Banks:

Phoenix trade Banks to Atlanta; Pike and Marks to Utah;
Utah trade Rafael Araujo to Atlanta;
Atlanta trade Lorenzen Wright, Salim Stoudamire (or Royal Ivey) and Esteban Batista to Suns.


Ren is an experienced big, while Batista is younger and can develop. Choose between Ivey and Salim. Ivey is like a young Eric Snow, and Salm Stoudamire is a good shooter (and played for Arizona).

Banks can fit well with Woodson defensive schemes, and Hoffa Araujo... Well, he will get Wright minutes and have an expiring contract.

Utah get an experienced shooter in Pike and the Hoffa replacement in Marks.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

> Notebook: Suns unlikely to swing trade for Bobcats’ Ely
> By Jerry Brown, Tribune
> January 12, 2007
> Melvin Ely wants out of Charlotte. The Bobcats wouldn’t mind dealing him. And the Suns have shown an extended interest in the 6-foot-10 power forward.
> ...


Well, so much for that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> Well, so much for that.




Dang....



We could use him now that Kurt went down. I love Pat, but he shouldn't see more then
3 minutes a game.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

The Suns interest would have changed, seeing as that article is dated 12 January and now Kurt has gone down. However what the bobcats want is a bit ridiculous. They don't even play him and wont take on salary and want draft picks. Any of our first round draft picks this year could easily land a better player then Ely.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

you don't need a 6'10" 255 pound big man that can bang and play D? All you got besides Amare is kurt(injured), and sean marks and pat burke. Now unless you think that Pat and Sean are the next Duncan and Robinson,you need another big to come off the bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The_Legend_23 said:


> you don't need a 6'10" 255 pound big man that can bang and play D? All you got besides Amare is kurt(injured), and sean marks and pat burke. Now unless you think that Pat and Sean are the next Duncan and Robinson,you need another big to come off the bench.



Kurt will be back before we need someone like that, which is in the playoffs.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I would still like him on the bench even with KT back in the 8 Man rotation. even if we have to give up a 2007 First Round Pick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> I would still like him on the bench even with KT back in the 8 Man rotation. even if we have to give up a *2007 First Round Pick*.



No. Dude, he's not worth a first rder! Not even a late one. Hell, he's not worth a 2nd rd, a 7th rder, or a 46th rder. Even though there are no such things.


----------

